# Decals to run the full length of the Pegasus landing bays?



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

I seem to remember reading that someone was working on decals to run the full length of the landing bays for the Battlestar Pegasus. A quick search on Google turned up nothing, so now I turn to the people that really know. Are there in fact full-length runway decals for the Pegasus, and if so, who makes them?
Thanks.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I do not have this kit yet but I have seen images here on HT and the landing bays interiors do not run the full length of the bay so for any such decals to be any good one would have to modify the landing bays.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Jeff at JT Graphics is working on full length decals that will be laid out to work with my PE set for the through-deck landing bays. I don't know when they will be released.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Could the landing strips be simulated with paint and perhaps automotive trim tape? Just an idea. :wave:

Sincerely,
MBZ.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Not very well, at that scale. Paint or decals would work best for a to-scale effect.


----------



## frolls (Mar 28, 2009)

G'day, the decals are now available for order from jt graphics. Mine are winging their way to me now...

Ben


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Link please? I can't find it at his site


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

He had them at Wonderfest, really sweet !

Just email him and ask...

[email protected]


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

What Wolvster said. Send me an email. I don't have online ordering anyway....yet. Will try to get pics up this weekend. 

[email protected]


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I picked up a set at Wonderfest.

Well worth the money.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

One quick trip to the mailbox later, and I too have the Pegasus bay decals. They look good, can't wait to apply them. A big _Thank You_ to JT-Graphics for the quick turn around on my order (even with snail mail from one end of the country to another).


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sounds great! Got any pics? Doesn't have to be something showing super details, just what all is included. 

Also, what was the cost breakdown?


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Griffworks said:


> Sounds great! Got any pics? Doesn't have to be something showing super details, just what all is included.
> 
> Also, what was the cost breakdown?


I'm sorry I don't own a digital camera, so the images I post are limited to what I find on the interweb.
What is included is four full length runways that have been dirtied-up, not like the pristine decals from the Galactica. They are approx. 8 inches long and are marked for placement in the appropriate landing bay. There are instructions included for proper handling and which finish that is best used over the top of the decals.
The decals were $12 (postage included). They came shipped in a stiff cardboard mailer to prevent bending (and amazingly my postal carrier didn't bend it ('cuz that's happened before!)).


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Kewel, thanks! :thumbsup:

The reason I asked for the pics was because I've not found any online. I wanted to get a good idea of what they looked like. I know Jeff does fantastic work, but I always want the chance to see what I'll be buying. 

Thanks again!


----------

